# Best Puppy Ever/w pics



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

This puppy is one of the three girls that Nomi and Posh had. She's 10 weeks old now. The three of them had the run of the house since they were 7 weeks old, and always used the litterboxes.

We ended up having to keep one of her sisters until she was 11 weeks old for her new owners to get some family business taken care of.

Since this one has been here as the only little puppy, she fits right in to the pack. Pam is gone to a show for the Weekend with Tibi, so I'm here by myself taking care of the animals. I put Sada-not sure about the spelling yet-back in the big puppy room pen to eat breakfast this morning. She wouldn't have it, so I brought her and her bowl out in the middle of the pack eating. She gobbled hers up, and wagged her tail, then went outside with them all.

She is absolutely no trouble, and has a very sweet disposition. We're not sure what color she will end up, but I will definitely be a lot darker than Tibi. She got her conformation, and natural stack from Posh, and her color from Nomi. We had to keep her. She's asleep in that bed with Willow as I'm typing this.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The picture I tried to get with them sleeping would have been better, but anyway.........


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The pack helps us a lot in training new puppies how to act.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Awww love the picture. Very sweet and such a pretty girl.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She is beautiful and also cute. I'm glad she gets to stay with you guys. I'm excited to watch her grow up.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She is beautiful! I love her face!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

She is so pretty! Awww


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

She's adorable. Love the her white paws.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She is such a beauty!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Of course, she wouldn't eat in the baby-room. :baby: She is a big girl, now, like the rest of the pack! :bounce:

She sure is pretty.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

A beautiful puppy, Tom!! She is so cute and sweet


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

adorable for sure!! That picture is so sweet!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

She's a beauty!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, man, Tom! Seeing the two of them together is like a picture into the possible future of Kodi and a little brother or sister!


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

she's adorable!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Eating breakfast with the big dogs.

She comes when I call her, stands to be picked up, waits patiently -better than some of the adults-while I fix a meal, and plays fetch as good as her Dad. This morning she woke up in her crate next to my side of the bed, sat there quietly, and watched me until I was ready to take her out. She waited until she got outside with the big dogs to potty.

The only thing she won't do is stay in the pen in the puppy room anymore.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Eating breakfast with the big dogs.
> 
> She comes when I call her, stands to be picked up, waits patiently -better than some of the adults-while I fix a meal, and plays fetch as good as her Dad. This morning she woke up in her crate next to my side of the bed, sat there quietly, and watched me until I was ready to take her out. She waited until she got outside with the big dogs to potty.
> 
> The only thing she won't do is stay in the pen in the puppy room anymore.


Well, she obviously thinks she's a "big dog" now! 

She's cute as the dickens!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

shimpli said:


> Adorable!


Is that pretty close to the color Yunque was as a pup?


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

SHE IS SO BEAUTIFUL TOM, YOUR A GOOD DAD :hug:


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Tom King said:


> Eating breakfast with the big dogs.
> 
> She comes when I call her, stands to be picked up, waits patiently -better than some of the adults-while I fix a meal, and plays fetch as good as her Dad. This morning she woke up in her crate next to my side of the bed, sat there quietly, and watched me until I was ready to take her out. She waited until she got outside with the big dogs to potty.
> 
> The only thing she won't do is stay in the pen in the puppy room anymore.


She look sooo tiny and cute...aaadorable!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Just now, I opened the back door to let the dogs in, and they all came running up the steps. Those steps are normal people height risers, with open risers. The puppy scrambled up on the second step by the time all the other dogs were in the house. 

She realized she was in trouble, and just sat there. I encouraged her to come up, but it really was too much for her. She didn't tremble, whine, or whimper, but just sat down and looked at me. I waited maybe 30 seconds to see what she would do, and she just calmly sat there looking at me. When I went down to get her without saying a word, she stood up so I could easily get my hand under her.

I've never seen a 12 week old puppy with this much common sense.

She'll come ask to get in my lap when she gets tired. She doesn't say a whimper, but just stands up to the seat of my chair and looks at me. She'll lay down for a while, but gets too warm, and wants to get down to lay in a bed. She doesn't fret, or try to jump. She just stands up, and looks where she wants to go.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Tom you sound totally smitten. There's obviously something that makes this little one very special.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds like the perfect puppy and a true Daddy's girl!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

She's not any more attached to me than anyone else. I've just experienced it single handedly this weekend. She's like that with anyone.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Wow, she is smart too!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Tom, this puppy sounds like a dream. Can't wait to see how she grows up!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How darling. Love the photos and she's learned so much, so confident!


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

She is so adorable. I can't believe how beautiful she is - we remember getting to see those puppies when they were just wee. I'm so glad you were able to keep one. She looks like she's fitting right in! Best of luck with her. I can't wait to see more photos and see how she grows up


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't keep up with all of it. I got my weeks mixed up. She was 10 weeks old when I first posted this, not 12. She will be 12 weeks this coming Monday. Still one very pleasant puppy. As usual, we're having a slow time coming up with a name for her.

She now comes up the back steps as fast as I can. About the only time we hear a peep out of her is when she is tired and wants a lap-she asks for it very politely.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She's such a beauty, and clearly a very smart girl. I'll be curious to see how she grows up too.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We've decided, after going around in circles on names, to name her Savi. Short for Savvy since she's so smart and savvy to the way things work, and we're trying to stick to four letter names ending with "I" for our puppies out of Nomi. We don't have any idea what color she's going to end up being, but it will most likely be darker than Tibi. Her conformation is a female replica of Posh, in a smaller package.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Savi is beautiful as well as savvy. Love her coloring and the way she stacks. She looks like a winner.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Very pretty girl!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Love the name! She is soooo stunning!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Great name for a beautiful girl.Looking forward to hearing about her adventures! Nice legs too!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

A lot of people think that movement is all a result of the front angles. Actually, the rear is as, or more, important. Posh has such amazing movement because of his long femur pushing a good front end. You may notice that Savi has a long femur too. A long femur carries longer, and more powerful quadriceps-the largest muscles in the propulsion system. Some people think that low hocks are the single thing to look for in a back assembly. Low hocks, with their own mechanical advantage, allow for more of the other two main parts of the back legs, but those other two parts can be divided all sorts of ways. Low hocks, and long femurs is the best possible configuration.

Savi has Posh's trot.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

I love the name Savi and she's positively beautiful!


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

love love love Savi!! It was such a treat to see pictures of Willow as well!!

is there a reason why you don't advertise pups out of Nomi @ starbornhavanese.com?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Nomi probably won't have more than 2 or 3 at the time, and we will watch them to see if we want to keep one. That only leaves 1 or 2 available, and Pam likes to get to know the puppies before she contacts someone on our list about availability. Otherwise it might get someone's hope up too much.

I've been busy making my website, and we are way behind on updating the Starborn one.

Also, these have the Northstar kennel name. We just co-own Nomi, so they aren't exactly Starborn dogs anyway, even though we bred and raised them.


----------

